# Very Rare 1938' Zep bike on ebay!



## Fairgame4everyone (Sep 1, 2013)

Just came across this listing and thought I'd share with other CABE members. The bike looks mostly orginal, just missing the headlights which should be an easy fix! Nice rare bike at a great price!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...aultDomain_0&hash=item3385092572#ht_139wt_883


----------



## Fairgame4everyone (Sep 1, 2013)

*A Rare Old Beauty*

I'm Sure By Now The Offers To End Your Auction Early Have been Many. What You Have Here Is A Rare 1938 Hawthorne Zep Bent Tank Balloon Tire Bicycle ,The Zep Model Was Made For Many Years But Only In 1938 Did They Ever Use This Particular Bent Frame Style Made By The Cleveland Welding Company For The Montgomery Wards Hardware Company. Under All That Dirt & Grime Is What looks To Be Original Two Tone Black And Red Paint . This Bike Is An Extremely Rare Find And Would Be Highly Sought After By Any Vintage Bicycle Collector , Your Starting Bid Should Have Been Higher,  Your Bike Is Missing The Twin Delta Silverray Headlights That It Would Have Had When Brand New . Dont Be To Quick To Let This Rare Beauty Go for Under Its True Value. 
- fairgame4everyone

redwhitetrk's reply:
Thanks for the info. I didn't know much about it when I bought it along with a road king springer fork for my wife. I knew it was rare but not exactly how rare. I appreciate you coming forward and you were right about people trying to get me to drop the add or go around E bay to do a deal. Some of them can be very antagonistic. I am selling the bike as pick up only. I didn't want to take the chance on damaged parts. I restore cars and I figured a restorer would rather do the disassembling themselves. I have had issues with broken pieces on car related items. Can't be helped sometimes. Like I said, I don't know that much about bikes and I didn't want to falsely represent the bike in the add. If you are going to bid Good Luck, if not, thanks again for your info and have a great day! John

- redwhitetrk


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 1, 2013)

Umm, what in the hell is going on here???


(For the record, I did not contact the seller, nor did I have any plans to make a bid on the bike.)


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 1, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Umm, what...




Funny - that was my exact reaction when I read this...


----------



## BlueTarp (Sep 1, 2013)

Fairgame4everyone said:


> I'm Sure By Now The Offers To End Your Auction Early Have been Many. What You Have Here Is A Rare 1938 Hawthorne Zep Bent Tank Balloon Tire Bicycle ,The Zep Model Was Made For Many Years But Only In 1938 Did They Ever Use This Particular Bent Frame Style Made By The Cleveland Welding Company For The Montgomery Wards Hardware Company. Under All That Dirt & Grime Is What looks To Be Original Two Tone Black And Red Paint . This Bike Is An Extremely Rare Find And Would Be Highly Sought After By Any Vintage Bicycle Collector , Your Starting Bid Should Have Been Higher,  Your Bike Is Missing The Twin Delta Silverray Headlights That It Would Have Had When Brand New . Dont Be To Quick To Let This Rare Beauty Go for Under Its True Value.
> - fairgame4everyone




.... This eBay bike is not a CWC built Zep, it is the H.P. Snyder version.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 1, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Funny - that was my exact reaction when I read this...




That makes 3 of us.......


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 1, 2013)

I must be missing something here. am I?


----------



## kccomet (Sep 1, 2013)

cool bike,pick up only is usually the kiss of death on ebay. are you guys brother in laws or just buds


----------



## Fairgame4everyone (Sep 2, 2013)

Now Thats some Funny S**T !


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 3, 2013)

Fairgame4everyone said:


> Now Thats some Funny S**T !




I could take the high road and share with you why this bike is a Snyder Zep and not the CWC built version you erroneously believe it to be but you'll have to educate yourself as your cowardly and hideous little PM left me clearly of the opinion that some people aren't worth the skin they've been stuffed in.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 3, 2013)

It's Snyder... look at the frame! I spoke with the gentleman who owns it on Friday and was tempted to go get it for less than what its going for on eBay, had a change of heart. Cool bike anyhow... Maybe I should of but this is more entertaining.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 3, 2013)

*wards  - snider*

hawthorne had few of there models built by cwc and snider in the same year
the 39 zep was also built by both builders

so is one worth more than the other less desirable ?


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 3, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> hawthorne had few of there models built by cwc and snider in the same year
> the 39 zep was also built by both builders
> 
> so is one worth more than the other less desirable ?





I'd say the CWC version is more desirable but I think it probably comes  down to which manufacturer you generally favor. As the design is to a  CWC model and some of the parts came from CWC independent of who built  the frame. you could chose CWC over Snyder, but you could also choose  the fauxmaster on the basis of the contortions Snyder went to to ape the  CWC design; impressive work, that. 

In the long run I think the  CWC version of the bike may have been produced in slightly smaller  numbers based on what I have seen of the extant examples today, but the  numbers don't seem to be hugely different.


----------

